# DirectCompute 4.1 checkbox



## shiny_red_cobra (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey, I just updated to Windows 7 from Windows XP and I when I ran GPU-Z I noticed the DirectCompute 4.1 check box was ticked. On Windows XP it was not ticked. Why did it change after I upgraded? Is it because Windows XP has DirectX 9 and the 10.1 options are not detected?

I am using an ATI Radeon 4870 512 MB.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Dec 23, 2009)

it could be the driver you were using,

the box's that are ticked for my card change a lot depending on the driver and how its installed.

(had issues getting cuda to work for a wile)

either that or direct compute isnt supported under xp but i think Option one is more likely.


----------



## shiny_red_cobra (Dec 23, 2009)

I was using the Catalyst 9.12 driver on each OS. Everything was the same except the OS. That's why I found the behaviour weird.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 23, 2009)

dxcompute is only available when dx 11 runtimes are installed. xp -> no dx 11 -> no dx compute. vista -> no dx 11 -> install dx 11 patch thingie -> dx compute

you also need support for it from the driver


----------



## shiny_red_cobra (Dec 24, 2009)

OK I see, that's what I thought. Then why show the checkbox at all in Windows XP if it can never be shown as checked? I think it should be removed if the OS is XP.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 24, 2009)

removing it will probably create more "where the checkbox threads" than there are "where is the checkmark" threads


----------

